# gonal f side effects



## barbie1 (May 10, 2013)

Anyone else taking gonal f injections, and got a really bad taste in there mouth and upset stomach, if so what can I take that will get rid of this. Back the the etc in belfast tomorrow for my final scan and egg collection on Wed, anyone else from northern Ireland on the same journey! X


----------



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi

How did your scan go?  You all set for egg collection tomorrow?

Hope everything goes well xx


----------

